# TT Quattro Sport



## XTR

Hi guys.

I've had my TTQS for about a month now.... 
Today I gave it a good clean. Spent ages trying to get the tree sap off the car. It was like dried on glue! Ended up using Autoglym Intensive Tar remover to get it off. Then gave the car a once over with claybar, Zymol HD Cleanse and then a coat of Swissol Onyx wax to finish it off 

Here's the pics.

























































_Anyone with a spare dashboard top? I want to get rid of the nasty phone holder that is attached to the dashboard._


----------



## conlechi

Looking great , love the colour combo and the red seat backs look 8) 8)

Speak to Jay at www.ttspares.co.uk for a dash :wink:

Mark


----------



## qooqiiu

Common as muc those RED ones.. :wink:


----------



## Jessidog

Hey welcome.....Car is looking great Red is really growing on me...

Adrian


----------



## Colin240sport

hi lovely QS in the best colour...but then im biased!!

where abouts in the NE are you?? im just near carlisle but im regularly in newcastle on weekends


----------



## XTR

Colin240sport said:


> hi lovely QS in the best colour...but then im biased!!
> 
> where abouts in the NE are you?? im just near carlisle but im regularly in newcastle on weekends


I'm in Washington.

Red/Black is the best... but i still like silver/black.

I had a 225 last year and had modded it to make it look like a QS.









It was basically a QS but without the seats/remap and glovebox badge. It had everything else, including the rear spats and deletion kit.


----------



## Jessidog

Headlights look good


----------



## chrishTT

jus a kwik Q how much would it cost approx to et the bottom of the car sprayed silver?


----------



## XTR

chrishTT said:


> jus a kwik Q how much would it cost approx to et the bottom of the car sprayed silver?


We'll it cost me Â£400 to get the roof, wing mirrors and v6 bumper painted on my old silver TT. To do the rest of the car, id imagine well in 4 figures.


----------



## p1tse

oh my

how i love these red and black QS

looks awesome

becareful with those plates though ;-)

what's the zymol HD cleanse like, is it a fluid and how is it used?


----------



## chrishTT

can you poist any more pix of your old ride mate
im thinking about having this done as its hard too keep it clean(black)
does the log book have to be changed etc


----------



## XTR

chrishTT said:


> can you poist any more pix of your old ride mate
> im thinking about having this done as its hard too keep it clean(black)
> does the log book have to be changed etc


http://www.xtr.me.uk/AudiTT
http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nah don't like it, that colour is th e devil's spawn :wink: When are you getting the white stripes? :lol:


----------



## Hark

XTR said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> jus a kwik Q how much would it cost approx to et the bottom of the car sprayed silver?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll it cost me Â£400 to get the roof, wing mirrors and v6 bumper painted on my old silver TT. To do the rest of the car, id imagine well in 4 figures.
Click to expand...

Did they do a good job? Did they remove the glass? Does that include vat?

I was quoted Â£1k just for the roof.


----------



## XTR

Hark said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> jus a kwik Q how much would it cost approx to et the bottom of the car sprayed silver?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll it cost me Â£400 to get the roof, wing mirrors and v6 bumper painted on my old silver TT. To do the rest of the car, id imagine well in 4 figures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they do a good job? Did they remove the glass? Does that include vat?
> 
> I was quoted Â£1k just for the roof.
Click to expand...

It was a very good job. They didn't remove the glass, just pulled the rubber trim back and sprayed into the gaps. It was Â£400 all in.

I did get one quote.... which included glass removal. Â£2600 inc VAT.


----------



## Hark

Ill keep that in mind mate, might be worth getting a few more quotes if I go that way with the car.


----------

